# Polysorbate 80



## RhondaJ (Dec 7, 2014)

Let me start by saying I don't make liquid soap often, and I've never really used PS80 before at all.

A couple weeks ago I diluted some soap paste to my desired consistency and when it came time to scent the diluted soap I measured equal parts PS80 and FO as directed. When I added it to my soap it thickened it up quite a bit and I put it off to I did something wrong lol - diluted a bit more and called it good.

So....this week I made another batch of LS, diluted it, let it rest for a few days and tonight started to portion it out and add my FO. Again, I measured equal parts FO and PS80, when I added it to my diluted base and stirred it in I ended up with soap that's almost paste like again. Currently it has the consistency of lanolin I'd say....very thick and gooey, not as solid as the paste but I definitely lost a LOT of fluidity! 

Is this normal with PS80 or am I in fact doing something seriously wrong here?


----------



## Susie (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't know the right answer, but I know the right question:

What was your recipe and process, including how much Polysorbate 80 and FO?

This will help the folks that can answer that get an answer to you faster.


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 7, 2014)

Recipe

OO : 70%
CO : 15%
Castor : 15%

Superfat 2%

I used the glycerin method - 6.9 oz KOH, 9 oz water, and 3 oz. glycerin 

Diluted 48 oz paste with 59 oz water - got a great consistency

I just measured out 40 oz of diluted soap to scent & for the 40 oz of soap I measured out 1.5 oz FO and 1.5 oz PS80 - mixed those two together then added to the diluted soap.


----------



## new12soap (Dec 7, 2014)

was it the same fragrance? some fragrance oils and some essential oils can do that.


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 7, 2014)

new12soap said:


> was it the same fragrance? some fragrance oils and some essential oils can do that.



Ahhh, nope, different FOs - so you think it's the FO not the PS80 causing it to thicken up?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a citrus EO blend that thickened my LS to the consistency of jam or marmalade. No PS80 involved. Dosage was about 3% by weight of the diluted LS. So FOs and EOs definitely can do that.

Can you try fragrancing a small sample with just one of the FOs, no PS80? That would narrow matters down a bit for you.


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 7, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> I had a citrus EO blend that thickened my LS to the consistency of jam or marmalade. No PS80 involved. Dosage was about 3% by weight of the diluted LS. So FOs and EOs definitely can do that.
> 
> Can you try fragrancing a small sample with just one of the FOs, no PS80? That would narrow matters down a bit for you.



Good idea DeeAnna, I'll give that a try and see what happens!


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 7, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> I had a citrus EO blend that thickened my LS to the consistency of jam or marmalade. No PS80 involved. Dosage was about 3% by weight of the diluted LS. So FOs and EOs definitely can do that.
> 
> Can you try fragrancing a small sample with just one of the FOs, no PS80? That would narrow matters down a bit for you.



That was it, it was the FO! Just tested a very small amount and as soon as I stirred it in, we have lanolin consistency again!

Thanks DeeAnna, sometimes we can't see the forest for the trees! The obvious culprit escaped me. I just assumed it must be the PS80!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 8, 2014)

Lovely! Glad I could help out....


----------

